# Grrrr, he is still talking to her



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

I posted a few times about H having a EA with his brothers wife. I thought for sure after Friday when Brother called my H and freaked out on him saying to stay away from his family that my H would respect his wishes and leave her alone so that they can work on their marriage,

I asked him this morning if he is talking to her and he said yes. Just to say Hi, how are you ! 

Garbage, this whole thing is starting to make me sick. I'm starting to think I don't even want this marriage anymore. I'm getting ready to go to MC and I'm going to talk to her about it. I also talked to a lawyer this morning. Getting a Laywer is going to be really hard they want 2000 down and 280 an hou


----------



## sweet pce (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not really that experienced in this kind of thing so I'll try my best. 
He might not be fulfilled by your relationship, some people cheat to fill voids. Have you tried asking him what she brings to the table that you aren't? It seems to me that from reading your posts, it's all emotional. Have you tried asking him about his feelings as of late or just have a good old chat about the past. Try striking up conversations relating to good things you guys experienced in the past or future goals and aspirations... Anything to show him you're interested in what goes on in his mind and his feelings ASIDE from this OW. 
Have you guys tried separation? Sometimes people don't what they have until it's gone, maybe he just needs to see you as strong, independent, confident woman. Show him that IF you wanted to, you could move on too and that you really love him but if he can't commit 100% to you you're ready to move on.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you tell your BIL that they are still talking?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

JH
Take what ever evidence and expose this BS. They have not felt any real consequences in my opinion, b/c they feel that it is ok to "just say hi". JH doesn't play that way and its time to stire the pot, f*ck em, 

God pit a women scorned. 

Hopefuly some one from TAM will get on board and help me, jade I have had a real sh*tty day and I'm just p*ssed at the world.

Settleing down now and taking a dep breath, I think you should ......screw it f*ck em all expose this crap and throw his sh*t to the curb.


I really wish I could calm down......jade does he does he not understand the consequences in contacting the SIL? Have you warned him .......does he have a clue in what your boundries are? 

I'm tring to be calm so excuse the crazy typing.

I think I need to start a thread instead of highjacking jades!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Your husband has got it really bad for your SIL. Forget trying to reason with him. You are doing the right thing--see a lawyer and make sure you look after yourself. Oh, and I think it's time you speak to the BIL. I honestly think you and the BIL need to team up.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

BIL knows everything I spoke with him last night. I really thought that H would back off so that they could work out their marriage but I guess not. Makes me sick to my stomach thinking about it all actually


----------

